# N..E.M.E. S Show



## Tin Falcon (Feb 5, 2011)

Just two weeks away


----------



## steamer (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll be there.....provided I don't get shang hi'd at work into working the weekends.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll be there Tin.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 5, 2011)

should be a good show as always I am expecting at least a few of us here will exhibit. 
Plan on going Lord willing and the snow don't rise. 
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 5, 2011)

> Plan on going Lord willing and the snow don't rise.



Same here

Phil


----------



## Jack B (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Dave, Phil and Tin. I went the last two years. I found the people there to be friendly and because of ther encouragement I started making models. I am also planing to go this year if the main roads are not icey. Is there a place at the show where we could all meet for a few minutes just to say hello to each other at a certain time? 
                            Jack


----------



## steamer (Feb 9, 2011)

Well Tin is easy to identify. I am going to try to "camp out" with him and the Mrs's

The show floor is not big....How about we meet at "Tin's Hat" at noon?

All in favor?

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 9, 2011)

Guess I better not forget the Hat, or we will all be lost.
Tin


----------



## Jack B (Feb 9, 2011)

That's great but what does the hat look like?    Jack


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 9, 2011)

If I'm there I'll be there ;D

Phil


----------



## Jack B (Feb 9, 2011)

I just saw Tin on the Cabin Fever Site he will be easy to spot.
                                     Jack


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2011)

"Mrs. Tin" here!

Looking forward to this small but fun show once again - and seeing 'old' friends and meeting new ones!!

 :big:


----------



## Wrist Pin (Feb 12, 2011)

What is the street address so I can program the GPS?


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 12, 2011)

The address is 154 Moody St.

If you are going to exhibit stuff come to the back entrance, off the parking lot of the Mill building to unload. DO NOT even think about leaving your car there, it will be towed. The Mill is senior housing and all parking is reserved.

After you unload go back out to Moody st, turn left, cross the river, then turn left at the first corner (Pine st ??) down a short distance turn left into the public parking lot. You have to find a working meter to buy a parking ticket, put that on your dashboard. Its only $1.

To enter the museum there is a short walk over a foot bridge into the museum.

Their are directions on the museums web site http://www.crmi.org/


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 12, 2011)

154 Moody Street
Waltham, MA 02453
(781) 893-5410
http://www.crmi.org/parking is across the river in a public lot so there is a nominal parking fee IIRC $3 but may be more like $5 Parking permit dispensed by vending machine. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tin,

I'll bring the item in the mini van. That way we can do the exchage when ever we're ready.

I hope you have enough room......otherwise we'll need to tear it down....not that big a deal I suppose.

I'll bring some tools

Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 12, 2011)

Can any past exhibitor chime in as to when the setup time for the show is? Many thanks and I hope to see some of you there.

Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 12, 2011)

Doors open at 8:00 for exhibitors it is on the flier (really)
Tin :


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks Tin.

"I see everything and I see nothing" - Hercule Perrot


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be there before 8:00 to find a good spot. Looking forward to it.

I'll be looking for the hat Tin.

Chris


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a great day at the show, good turn out of both exhibitors and viewers. There seemed to be a lot of kids, and they all seemed to like it. The museum has a new education director and she did a great job getting the word out.

Tin loaned me a penny to take a photo of an engine built by Les Russel. Less is a long time club member, great machinist, and like to make small things.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Ron is that one of those 3" novelty pennies sold on E-Bay?

Either way that's still a very very tiny engine!

-MB


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 20, 2011)

Now do you really think Tin would carry around a 3" penny and use it to photo models?

 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 20, 2011)

RonGinger  said:
			
		

> Now do you really think Tin would carry around a 3" penny and use it to photo models?
> 
> ;D ;D ;D



Can't say for sure.... But how likely is it that any one would have a genuine 1909-S Lincoln Cent in UA condition loose in their pants pocket?

 :big:

-MB


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

I think the Lego bricks give it away... ;D


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

Errrr what are we looking at then?
All I can see is a 1909 coin

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

Click on the picture and it will blow up in scale

Then look just above the date.....there's a wobbler engine...a very small wobbler.

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

I've had enough trouble today, you're not catching me that easy ;D
That looks like Mr Lincoln on the coin, he was dead by 1909, even I know that.
Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

OK


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

No I'm pulling your leg I see it.

Hard to comprehend how to make something that small. It is not just a magnfying glass and tweezers.
Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

The secret is found in one word.....Gnomes!


----------



## Wrist Pin (Feb 21, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Doors open at 8:00 for exhibitors it is on the flier (really)
> Tin :



Hi Tin
It was great to meet you and Mrs. Tin at the show this past Saturday! So much to see in a small place! Some really fine examples of machining expertise were there. It was quite a turnout for a fairly small circle of machinists. I even ended up explaining planetary gearing to a person who showed up to see how steam engines work. Why he thought planetary gears were necessary to steam engines I'll never know. But he was satisfied. Sandi had a good time but got bored fairly quick. (Next year I will leave her home!). The pictures I took don't do justice to the machines.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 2, 2011)

silly question for the folks that exhibited at the show. 
There was a lady handing out invitations to the open house at the Boston waterworks museum . 
Did any one else besides me get the impression she was inviting folks to display at the open house? 
Tin


----------

